# Prizm Goggles



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

basser said:


> I'm looking into getting some new goggles this coming season. I would like to keep the price down, but i'm willing to go around $200. I like a lot of the Oakley goggles which brings up the question are 'prizm' lenses worth it? Also, what are some good frames (large FOV is ideal), so far i'm thinking canopy or airbrake.


I like the flightdeck and canopy.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

jae said:


> I like the flightdeck and canopy.


Yeah, I'm now considering those as well. Are they the ones in your profile picture?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My opinion:

Oakley can claim whatever they want about Prizm and the ability to truly see in any condition, but VLT doesn't change. The colors that need the biggest effect to increase definition in low light are the high frequency blues. So, spend $200 on Oakley and get one lens, or go to Spy or Vonzipper and grey 2 lenses one of which has blue frequency filters. That way you have the definition booster lens for varying conditions on a lens with probably around 20% VLT and you get a true low light lens with close to 70%.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

Got my canopy with prizm 40% off. Have been excellent so far. Canopy was the only one that didn't cut off most of my peripheral vision though. Have the dark tinted ones and the super light pinky ones but mostly just end up wearing the dark ones regardless and they've been fine.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm rocking electric eg3's. Also have electric eg2's. I kinda like my eg2's better, not as bulky as the eg3's and a little lighter.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Nivek said:


> My opinion:
> 
> Oakley can claim whatever they want about Prizm and the ability to truly see in any condition, but VLT doesn't change. The colors that need the biggest effect to increase definition in low light are the high frequency blues. So, spend $200 on Oakley and get one lens, or go to Spy or Vonzipper and grey 2 lenses one of which has blue frequency filters. That way you have the definition booster lens for varying conditions on a lens with probably around 20% VLT and you get a true low light lens with close to 70%.


This is definitely a valid point. Personally, I like the aesthetics of many of the Oakley goggles, but I am against paying for a brand. I will take a look at other brands and see if anything stands out. 

Sidenote: it is crazy how much replacement lenses costs. Apparently it is because that is where all the technology is and thus they cost a lot to make, but even a clear lens can run to $60. 



w4rtortle said:


> Got my canopy with prizm 40% off. Have been excellent so far. Canopy was the only one that didn't cut off most of my peripheral vision though. Have the dark tinted ones and the super light pinky ones but mostly just end up wearing the dark ones regardless and they've been fine.


Did you recently get the Canopy's? The newer Oakley's have Switch-Lock technology which makes it super easy to change the lens. Is it hard to change the lens on the Canopy? 



jae said:


> I'm rocking electric eg3's. Also have electric eg2's. I kinda like my eg2's better, not as bulky as the eg3's and a little lighter.


Dope, I like bigger goggles but there comes a point when it get's a little too big.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Cool thing about eg3 is their ziplock lense mounting. Really solid seal and super easy to change lens on the fly. Try that with the flightdeck. That thing's lens swap is definitely not switch-lock easy. 

My current go-to optics are eg3s with rose-blue lens and the green low light lens in the pocket. Covers almost all conditions except extremely bright days, when the flightdeck with emerald prizm gets the nod.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if you decide to go the electric route, go for the black lenses, so much better than the bronze/chrome ones IMO. that's another reason why I wear my eg2's over 3s. I don't like the bronze tint unless you're used to aviators. I might wear them more if I get a black lens for them, but for now they're my overcast/night goggles.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I love my Oakley prizms

I loved them so much on the snow that I ended up getting the mountain biking version too.

they really do help with seeing the contour and texture of the snow. On a three day trip, I spent two days wearing my prizms and then the third day I lent the lens to my GF and put on my smith goggles... It was a huge difference and I felt much more insecure.

the prizms really aren't about high light vs low light... it is really more about seeing texture, contours, slight drops , etc.. all the stuff that is usually blended in to the rest of the snow. The prizms really make the shadows pop.


----------



## w4rtortle (Aug 16, 2016)

basser said:


> Did you recently get the Canopy's? The newer Oakley's have Switch-Lock technology which makes it super easy to change the lens. Is it hard to change the lens on the Canopy?


Hmm a bit over a year ago. I dont think they have that but it was still easy to change, maybe 2 mins effort. Not something I would like to have to worry about early in the morning trying to get to the hill though.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

thanks for all the input. I still have a lot of time before I will be riding so I will think about it.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

So I did not end up buying goggles yet. I have been researching a bunch of different brands and types. After looking at all the different lens tints I'm starting to wonder, does your brain adjust to the colour of the lens? 

For example, if you have a rose lens, is everything going to seem pink for the day or does it gradually wear off and seem normal?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Your brain eventually gets used to it, as long as you aren't taking them on and off fairly frequently. I used to get head aches from wearing my goggles from this reason. Realized I was taking them off on the chair ride up every time (It's like every 2/3 minutes here in Ohio:embarrased1. After I started leaving them on for the full day, never had any issue with any colored lens. 

Sidenote: Be careful riding with electric (and possibly others) of the chrome lenses in the rain. I rode one day in the rain at Killington and the rain, mixed with the constant wiping of my lenses, literally melted the chrome right off of the lens. I talked to our local shop, and they said Electric is kinda bad for that. He said the only one which that will not happen to is Oakley because they "bake the chrome right into the goggle." This shouldn't deter you much I would think because who the hell rides in the rain?! But just figured I would throw that out there!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

idk how people ride with their lenses on the whole day as my face needs the fresh cool air. on my black lens, everything looks clear, with my chrome/bronze lens everything is clear with a orange tint. with hi-yellows on, everything is super clear and the colors are brighter. I see better with hi-yellows on during night riding than without goggles or a clear lens. if I could choose all over again, I'd probably go the oakley route. main important thing is fit, eg3's don't fit me perfect because I have asian face that creates some pressure points that get uncomfortable after 6hrs + the fact that it's heavy. 

I'm thinking if I should just sell them or try to pad them up via @Jed 's guide.

edit: contrast is great across the board.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

So pretty much what I am getting is that you will adjust to whatever lens tint you have. The reason I asked is because if I end up going the Oakley route and have a rose lens for overcast conditions, I don't think I would like it if everything I was seeing was rose coloured.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

So I am still open to suggestions, but I think I am getting one of two goggles. I can get either the Oakley canopy prizm, or the Smith i/o for pretty much the same price. They both have really good reviews, but I am unsure which would be better. The Smiths have a green-solx mirror lens, and the Oakleys, have a torch prizm lens. I was considering the Oakley flight deck and airbrake, but they are much more expensive, not sure if I want to go that high.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Edited to remove a double quote.



basser said:


> So I am still open to suggestions, but I think I am getting one of two goggles. I can get either the Oakley canopy prizm, or the Smith i/o for pretty much the same price. They both have really good reviews, but I am unsure which would be better. The Smiths have a green-solx mirror lens, and the Oakleys, have a torch prizm lens. I was considering the Oakley flight deck and airbrake, but they are much more expensive, not sure if I want to go that high.


It is too bad that you have decided against the Flight Deck or the Airbrake googles, I have a pair of each and they are Awesome. I first got the Airbrakes on sale (20 months ago) with the black iridium and primrose lenses. They were very easy to change after doing it once. They fit my large head and under my helmet perfectly, all the while maintaining great peripheral vision. But, I found that I mainly used the black lenses most of the time. 

I loved those so much that at a xmas sale last year I picked up a pair of Flight Decks since the style was epic. They don't fit under my helmet as well, but still are great goggles for the days where I don't wear a helmet. I got their green lens which seems to be perfect in all weather and I wore those more this past season. 

Both goggles have the prism lenses and I have nothing bad to say about them. They are as clear as can be. Now why did I write all that you may be asking, it's because you mentioned the torch lens. It has the pinkish lens, similar to the primrose lens that I don't use very often. I can't recommend that being your only google color. That is just a personal preference, I'm sure other would disagree, but I just had to put that out there. 

I think you would be much more happy in the Smith i/o's. That lens seems similar to the Flight Deck lens I have and I feel that you would be much more happy with it. Although, I didn't look them up to see what it is like looking through them. Also, I see a lot of people on the hill using them so I imagine you can't go wrong with getting them.

Now, when you get your goggles never wipe the inside of them out, even if there is snow in them. They have a fog proofing layer that can be screwed up if you wipe them. Just shake out the snow the best you can and when you can, let them air dry. Always store them in the bag when you aren't using them, keep those lenses scratch free. Of course, let them dry before putting them in the bag unless its just for a little bit till you can take them out and let them dry. Lastly, never hang them from your rear view mirror in direct sunlight for more than a short amount of time. Heat is also an enemy to goggles. Take care and enjoy your new set of goggles.

Wow, that got long quick:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> It is too bad that you have decided against the Flight Deck or the Airbrake googles, I have a pair of each and they are Awesome. I first got the Airbrakes on sale (20 months ago) with the black iridium and primrose lenses. They were very easy to change after doing it once. They fit my large head and under my helmet perfectly, all the while maintaining great peripheral vision. But, I found that I mainly used the black lenses most of the time.
> 
> I loved those so much that at a xmas sale last year I picked up a pair of Flight Decks since the style was epic. They don't fit under my helmet as well, but still are great goggles for the days where I don't wear a helmet. I got their green lens which seems to be perfect in all weather and I wore those more this past season.
> 
> ...


I never said I had decided against the Flight Deck / Airbrake, I said I wasn't sure. :grin: 
You definitely raised some good points, and honestly, I can tell you that I like the Oakley style/brand better. The only thing turning me off is that they are very expensive, and I am pretty sure you only get one lens(its costs a ton CAD for a replacement lens). I think Smith gives you two. Right now I am rocking some no-name bolle goggles, so i'm sure that it's all up from here.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Buy two pairs of googles on clearance for a 100$, they get wrecked and go obsolete faster than you think.......I have to buy at least one new pair for various conditions every year.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

basser said:


> I never said I had decided against the Flight Deck / Airbrake, I said I wasn't sure. :grin:
> You definitely raised some good points, and honestly, I can tell you that I like the Oakley style/brand better. The only thing turning me off is that they are very expensive, and I am pretty sure you only get one lens(its costs a ton CAD for a replacement lens). I think Smith gives you two. Right now I am rocking some no-name bolle goggles, so i'm sure that it's all up from here.


I'm right there with that they are expensive. I wouldn't be able to justify purchasing either pair at full price. Although I should since snow blindness is a real thing and why not protect from it as best as possible. And your 1/2 right. The Flight Decks don't come with a second pair, but the Airbrakes do come with "two lens tints". I'm not sure how early you start your season, but you could always try waiting for the sales that happen right after the USA's Thanksgiving. I'm not sure if you guys get any of our sales, but with Amazon and other online retailers I can only imagine that they don't say no to money. You may get lucky and snag a pair.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> I'm right there with that they are expensive. I wouldn't be able to justify purchasing either pair at full price. Although I should since snow blindness is a real thing and why not protect from it as best as possible. And your 1/2 right. The Flight Decks don't come with a second pair, but the Airbrakes do come with "two lens tints". I'm not sure how early you start your season, but you could always try waiting for the sales that happen right after the USA's Thanksgiving. I'm not sure if you guys get any of our sales, but with Amazon and other online retailers I can only imagine that they don't say no to money. You may get lucky and snag a pair.


That is exactly what I am going to do. Season starts late over here, so I still have plenty of time to find the right one.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just was doing a bit of research, and just stumbled across the new electric electrolite. I am a bit of an electric fan boy, I just like the overall look and feel as well as the added peripheral view. Anyways, these new goggles are only something like 77g :O:O

Anyone have any opportunity to get their hands on them at all? I dig the look of them!! 

PS: Sorry to Jack the thread a little from ya OP  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Just was doing a bit of research, and just stumbled across the new electric electrolite. I am a bit of an electric fan boy, I just like the overall look and feel as well as the added peripheral view. Anyways, these new goggles are only something like 77g :O:O
> 
> Anyone have any opportunity to get their hands on them at all? I dig the look of them!!
> 
> ...


was curious about them too. I think you should get it.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> was curious about them too. I think you should get it.




Buy my Boss, and I will do ya the favor and get them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Buy my Boss, and I will do ya the favor and get them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you still have that thing? I told you, slush slasher or bust!


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> you still have that thing? I told you, slush slasher or bust!




Slasher is in the mail!! Should be here this week!! *Happy dance* 

But yeah, sadly that boss is still on my wall haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

so... driving to a local shop surfside that's 2hrs away, they were having a "snow carnival" and electric brought their cushy trailer with tv's and shit. got to check out the electrolite, shit is rad. sits about 1.5 centimeters away from my face, fit my asian nose very well, it weighed light as fuck, and the straps were a nice soft rubber. asked the reps and they said the straps will last a very long time. 

pros: nice, light, doesn't stick out (fits most helmets easily), straps don't feel like they won't cut into your ears if you want to go sans beanie/hat/helmet, wide peripheral vision

cons: low vertical vision (can't see up that well unless you tilt your head, down is alright, but it can be better.), can't change lenses if you get a scratch, the frame seems like cheap quality. 

Broze is nice, it's a lot better than I thought. the broze red was clear, I didn't see any red/pink tint. great for bluebird days and overcast, probably works as intended for all conditions. I didn't like the blue broze as much, it gave everything a bronze tint. the reps definitely preferred the blue broze lenses. said it works the best in all conditions and that's all he was wearing last season. I'd probably take his word for it.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Oakley Airbrake xl. Online it doesn't seem to have many reviews. It's more expensive than the flight deck but it has switchlock technology and comes with two lenses.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

basser said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Oakley Airbrake xl. Online it doesn't seem to have many reviews. It's more expensive than the flight deck but it has switchlock technology and comes with two lenses.


The two lenses is exactly why it's more expensive. Super easy to change the lens, other Oakleys are just okay. If you see yourself buying an extra lens anyway, the Airbrake is a good deal. If you'd rather ride with one Lens I'd go flight decks.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> The two lenses is exactly why it's more expensive. Super easy to change the lens, other Oakleys are just okay. If you see yourself buying an extra lens anyway, the Airbrake is a good deal. If you'd rather ride with one Lens I'd go flight decks.


Whenever I ride at night it's super hard to see, so when I buy new goggles I would really like to have have a good lens for when it is dark out. The other thing is, local stores don't stock the airbrake xl so if I went that route I would have to buy it online and not try it on.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you tried on the Flight Decks? The fit is very very similar between those and Airbrake XLs, at least for myself I couldn't really tell much of a difference fit wise, maybe giving the Flight Decks a slight edge on peripheral vision. 

Do you usually swap lenses much? I'm coming from EG2s where my darker lenses chrome got fucked up (as Dfitz mentioned earlier) so I'd just been using my yellow low light lens even on bluebird days, and actually didn't have any problems. For that reason I've gone with the Flight Decks with Prizm Rose as my only Lens, I'm heading out tomorrow and it's supposed to be blue bird so will let you know how they go but I'm expecting them to be fine, and they're great in low light/shadow situations. I've never ridden at night so can't really comment on that.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Have you tried on the Flight Decks? The fit is very very similar between those and Airbrake XLs, at least for myself I couldn't really tell much of a difference fit wise, maybe giving the Flight Decks a slight edge on peripheral vision.
> 
> Do you usually swap lenses much? I'm coming from EG2s where my darker lenses chrome got fucked up (as Dfitz mentioned earlier) so I'd just been using my yellow low light lens even on bluebird days, and actually didn't have any problems. For that reason I've gone with the Flight Decks with Prizm Rose as my only Lens, I'm heading out tomorrow and it's supposed to be blue bird so will let you know how they go but I'm expecting them to be fine, and they're great in low light/shadow situations. I've never ridden at night so can't really comment on that.


I haven't tried the flight decks, I'll get on that. I have little experience with googles, the ones I have now you can't even take the lens out. When I mention night riding I mean after it gets dark out, even though the runs are still lit up. 

That's good to hear about the rose lens, seems to be super versatile. However, it is important that I have a lens I can use when it is dark out, I guess I could always pick up a clear one as they are usually a lot cheaper.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

@Phedder, did you get a chance to ride in bluebird conditions? how was it?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

basser said:


> @Phedder, did you get a chance to ride in bluebird conditions? how was it?


It never really got full bluebird as clouds were in and out all day, but during the times it was full sun I had zero issues, definitely not too bright for me. Really stood out when I was on the highest altitude lift which was unloading into cloud in the morning, definite improvement in contrast, and later in the day where my preferred runs were in the shade from the trees they performed well too. Pretty sure I'll be happy with these in all conditions, full on whiteout/blizzard and night riding yet to be experienced though.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

Phedder said:


> It never really got full bluebird as clouds were in and out all day, but during the times it was full sun I had zero issues, definitely not too bright for me. Really stood out when I was on the highest altitude lift which was unloading into cloud in the morning, definite improvement in contrast, and later in the day where my preferred runs were in the shade from the trees they performed well too. Pretty sure I'll be happy with these in all conditions, full on whiteout/blizzard and night riding yet to be experienced though.


I work for a company that sells some ski gear so I was able to get my Flight decks half off, and picked up a Rose lens for secondary (first one is the Jade Iridium similar to the Torch lenses) and good to know I can use the Rose in a blue bird day, granted I do have the Jade Iridium for that if needed. Big scratch on the front though :/ They fit awesome though and I can see everything with them. Only issue I've had with them is they fog a tad bit too easily granted I just need to keep them on my face more.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

basser said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Oakley Airbrake xl. Online it doesn't seem to have many reviews. It's more expensive than the flight deck but it has switchlock technology and comes with two lenses.


I got some Airbrakes from an REI garage sale. Would have been way beyond my budget otherwise. Three lenses: the dark smokey grey, the green prizm and a yellow for low light.

The green prizms really saved me on blazing bright bluebird days last season, especially on my Chile trip. I rock the grey for most other conditions, but the yellow gave me a lot more confidence by providing more visual acuity when it's dumping, cloudy, or at dusk before they turn on the night riding lights.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

rpadc said:


> I got some Airbrakes from an REI garage sale. Would have been way beyond my budget otherwise. Three lenses: the dark smokey grey, the green prizm and a yellow for low light.
> 
> The green prizms really saved me on blazing bright bluebird days last season, especially on my Chile trip. I rock the grey for most other conditions, but the yellow gave me a lot more confidence by providing more visual acuity when it's dumping, cloudy, or at dusk before they turn on the night riding lights.


Are these the new airbrake xl's?


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

basser said:


> Are these the new airbrake xl's?


I don't know the difference. I probably don't have the xl's if those are new for this season.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

rpadc said:


> I don't know the difference. I probably don't have the xl's if those are new for this season.


Not sure if it is this season but they are relatively new. They are similar to the previous ones except they are larger. I mainly wanted to know how they fit because I can't try them on but I still appreciate the post!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nivek said:


> My opinion:
> 
> Oakley can claim whatever they want about Prizm and the ability to truly see in any condition, but VLT doesn't change.


Whatever they did, it seems to work. Been using pink iridium or HI persimmon for most of my riding here in the PNW for almost a decade before I made the switch to prizm last season. I used to reach for HI yellow on whiteout days, and still do out of habit but the prizms have worked better for everything so far in direct comparisons with lenses with similar VLTs.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So I've had more clarification on Prizm. The whole trek is based an tinting and what wavelengths it lets through easy and the ones it doesn't. Basically what it did it easier allow through the wavelengths that help you see more definition in low light. The issue I have with it is on a bluebird day if it didn't change. So you have low filter on that spectrum light or dark. It's a lighter lens pretending it's darker. It's not so noticeable that you put it on your face, look outside, and its right there, but have actually had people complain of eye fatigue or headaches with Prizm. I think Prizm is great for Mountain biking, running, golf, baseball... all that. But the lumen level on snow is so much higher that allowing those middle and higher frequencies through is rough. 

I still stand by preferring filtration lenses over Prizm. I have VZ everyday Wildlife and its phenomenal in variable terrain to full near whiteout. But on full bluebird I still grab my black lens. 

Wear what you like, but I still think Prizm is mostly marketing for snow and is very overpriced compared to what else is offered. Dragons Lumalens is really freaking good and every model that got it its price remained the same. NFX2s are $180 with 2 Lumalens. $40 cheaper than Flight Decks And two lenses.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nivek said:


> So I've had more clarification on Prizm. The whole trek is based an tinting and what wavelengths it lets through easy and the ones it doesn't. Basically what it did it easier allow through the wavelengths that help you see more definition in low light. The issue I have with it is on a bluebird day if it didn't change. So you have low filter on that spectrum light or dark. It's a lighter lens pretending it's darker. It's not so noticeable that you put it on your face, look outside, and its right there, but have actually had people complain of eye fatigue or headaches with Prizm. I think Prizm is great for Mountain biking, running, golf, baseball... all that. But the lumen level on snow is so much higher that allowing those middle and higher frequencies through is rough.
> 
> I still stand by preferring filtration lenses over Prizm. I have VZ everyday Wildlife and its phenomenal in variable terrain to full near whiteout. But on full bluebird I still grab my black lens.
> 
> Wear what you like, but I still think Prizm is mostly marketing for snow and is very overpriced compared to what else is offered. Dragons Lumalens is really freaking good and every model that got it its price remained the same. NFX2s are $180 with 2 Lumalens. $40 cheaper than Flight Decks And two lenses.


were you using non iridium prizms by chance? The uncoated rose prizm was where I heard some people complain about bluebird conditions but any of the new iridiums don't seem to have this issue. Using Jade iridium prizm without issues. Iridium or coated lenses across brands seems to eliminate excess glare issues while still allowing substantial light in during lower lighting conditions. Used to use a 3 goggle setup consisting of fire ir/pink ir/HI yellow and I've gone to jade prizm and HI yellow and sold off all my fire iridiums now.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Just ordered a pair of Airbrake XL's with PRIZM sapphire and hi pink. Unfortunately, I wont be able to use them until next season but i'm stoked. Hopefully they fit well and are helmet compatible.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

*Just a thought*

Hey man, I know you're deciding on goggles and seem to be in the market for a more expensive pair. I'm just throwing my 2 cents in because I've been using Airblaster Airgoggles for the last 3 seasons with the Amber Baker lens and outside of night riding it's the only lens I ever need to use. Also, they DO NOT FOG up ever! I've tomahawked in deep pow and got snow all up inside the goggles and after about 30 seconds riding they clear right up. You can grab some Airblaster for $50 or under usually. Not the best looking goggle out there but they perform, they're cheap, and you don't have to bother with multiple lenses and swapping them in and out. Good luck man!


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

*Oops*

Lol I just read your last post that you got Airbrake XL's. Enjoy man!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

All good bro, I appreciate the thought!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful my new Oakley Line Miner (Matte White ? Prizm Sapphire Iridium) came in the mail yesterday, which was earlier than projected. Especially with me experiencing daily withdrawals, definitely had to try them on haha







. Love the fit and the look (tho a little bigger than I expected), curious to see how they perform visually and if it?ll be solid enough for both day and night riding with this one lense.

"Blue Steel"-ing with a few of my off-szn purchases (Olaf too, apparently I guess haha. Don't mind it, it's the fiance's







)


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Thankful my new Oakley Line Miner (Matte White – Prizm Sapphire Iridium) came in the mail yesterday, which was earlier than projected. Especially with me experiencing daily withdrawals, definitely had to try them on haha :nerd:. Love the fit and the look (tho a little bigger than I expected), curious to see how they perform visually and if it’ll be solid enough for both day and night riding with this one lense.



I kinda did the same thing the other day when I received a new pair of flightdecks in the mail. Gotta do something to keep hyped for next season!

Just a quick comparison (cuz I went through the same thing recently with Oakley goggles), the airbrake xl's, canopy's, and flightdecks all have very similar peripheral. Just different style/looks. Maybe a slight edge to flight deck for peripheral, but not significantly.

Because of this, if I were in the market (again) for another pair of Oakleys, I would just grab whichever ones had the best style/fit. Unless on a budget, in that case whatever was the best deal.

I love the prizm lenses, specifically the Rose and Torch (still have to get some hi pink prizms), however admittedly I have not extensively tried other brands tech.

On that note, anyone using high peripheral goggles (specifically up and down) that can compare to these Oakleys? Always on the hunt for great lens tech with the best field of view. Smiths are great, but the field of view not as good. Anon M3's have great features, but are the lenses as good?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Part of me is stoked that you're stoked. The much bigger and admittedly much more assholish part of me is LMAO at you for taking selfies fully geared up in late June.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Part of me is stoked that you're stoked. The much bigger and admittedly much more assholish part of me is LMAO at you for taking selfies fully geared up in late June.


Hahah. Man, it's how I cope with the withdrawals. Let me live :nerd:.

Nah, really wanted to see how it would look together with the headgear I normally use etc. And shared in case others were curious on how this frame/lense actually looks on person. And tbf, it's only the top half ... so only half foolish looking  loll.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Thankful my new Oakley Line Miner (Matte White – Prizm Sapphire Iridium) came in the mail yesterday, which was earlier than projected. Especially with me experiencing daily withdrawals, definitely had to try them on haha :nerd:. Love the fit and the look (tho a little bigger than I expected), curious to see how they perform visually and if it’ll be solid enough for both day and night riding with this one lense.


Nice looking goggles bro. The first thing you gotta do when you get new gear is try it on with the gear. That's what I did when I got my Airbrake xl's, didn't hit selfie level tho. 

The sapphire lens is dope eh? When I got my sapphire lens I honestly thought they gave me the wrong lens because it was almost like a see through pink, once you put it on they really do change color which is neat.



jstar said:


> I kinda did the same thing the other day when I received a new pair of flightdecks in the mail. Gotta do something to keep hyped for next season!
> 
> Just a quick comparison (cuz I went through the same thing recently with Oakley goggles), the airbrake xl's, canopy's, and flightdecks all have very similar peripheral. Just different style/looks. Maybe a slight edge to flight deck for peripheral, but not significantly.
> 
> ...



As far as FOV goes, the airbrake xl definitely has a good FOV but I was expecting it to be slightly larger, I think the semi frame takes away from the peripheral a bit. I would imagine the flight deck which is rimless has a slightly better FOV than the airbrake xl.


----------

